

Visualising the Ubuntu Package Repository - dagw
http://tech-foo.blogspot.se/2013/01/visualising-ubuntu-package-repository.html

======
keenerd
Here is what Arch's look like, rendered with Pacgraph:

<http://kmkeen.com/tmp/arch-repo.png>

------
curiousdannii
Cool, but the "highlighted" images are anything but.

~~~
narcissus
To be honest, the highlighted ones may have been a little more interesting if
they had been recreated individually.

It wasn't until half way through writing (and hence, deleting and rewriting)
this comment that I realised that they were all the same picture with the 'non
highlighted' part just greyed out. For example, I thought at first that the
'Python' image was just of the Python 'ecosystem'... not just the original
photo greyed out for the non-Python stuff.

Still, pretty :)

------
Socketubs
I love it! Need moar.

